# Right truck for wider trailer?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have never heard needing to have a dually simply because the trailer is 8 feet wide. 

But I have heard of needing a dually to handle the weight of the trailer. Is this going to be a living quarters trailer? Slide outs?

So it really just depends on what the weight of your new trailer is going to be, and if a 3/4 ton can handle it or not.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You do not have to have a dually truck to tow an 8' or wider trailer. You just need a truck that has the capacity to tow the trailer once loaded and ready to tow. The best option is going to be a 1-ton diesel long bed but a 3/4 ton will be fine provided it has the capacity to handle the trailer you decide on. Dual rear wheels can offer a wider stance for your truck, increasing stability when towing heavy loads but the build of your truck will determine the weight you can haul. The biggets arguement for a dually is that it will help maintain vehicle drivability in the event of a flat rear tire. There is a new hitch we are looking at/looking into. Makes for interesting discussions. Here is the link for them. It is called Automated Safety Hitch.
http://www.automatedsafetyhitch.com/​


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It's more about weight than width.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Missed you didn't want a diesel. Just make sure whatever you get it is rated for the weight you want to haul.


----------



## dhcernese (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for the quick comments. Page 18 is the chart:http://www.fleet.ford.com/resources/ford/general/pdf/towingguides/Ford_Linc_16RVTTgde_r2_Oct23.pdf shows that I'd need the 4.3 axle to pull what I already have. Time to do more research.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Many trucks can haul more than rated for but stopping is the issue.


----------



## dhcernese (Apr 14, 2018)

QtrBel said:


> Many trucks can haul more than rated for but stopping is the issue.


In fact, our existing truck is not technically rated to haul what we have now. IIRC it's rated at ~10,500. It's fine as long as we never actually load all 3 horses.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a 32 foot 4 hours slant load that pulls fine with my dads F250. It also pulls fine with my Chevy Dually.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I presume your salesperson has informed you that 8.5' trailers are restricted to the interstate in the following states:
Alabama
Arizona
Delaware
D.C.
Florida
Georgia
Illinois
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maryland
Michigan
North Carolina
West Virginia


----------

